# Update your B-MAG - If you want



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have been lurking and reading forums and articles all day while I was at work. It seems that you can talk to Savage and send your B-Mag back in and for $50 they will upgrade it with a 1:8 twist stainless barrel or bull barrel. I will be calling Savage tomorrow and finding out the details for sure to confirm. Just trying to spread the word to my fellow B-mag owners.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Let us all know what you find out.

awprint:


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

No go - they said they stopped doing that this summer. Where in the heck was my notification they were doing that??? Kinda ticked off.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Geez! I was waiting 'till after the season to get it done and now I missed it? Doesn't seem right. Bet Fred's glad he went through with it last year.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I complained to them about the accuracy of the Bmag and they had me send mine in and then sent me a brand new one, which I presume is the 1-8 twist. I guess I will have to check that. But this was done in 2014 also about the same time Fred sent his in.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You can check the twist yourself, DW. I just take a cleaning rod with a tight jag or brush, mark the rod and measure the distance it took to make one revolution in the bore. You can use a toothpick taped onto the rod as an indicator/pointer to watch it turn.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I just got my new ammo back from Winchester. Savage says I won't see my gun until April. They are also providing a new wedge stock that is similar to the accustock.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Is 250 a good price for one? I may pick one up today


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very good price, unless it's an older model that won't shoot worth a hoot.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I think it's 2 years old


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's why it's so low priced. I'd wait and get the improved model with the 1:8 twist. Go ahead and check it anyway. (See above for how-to).

Heck, I might even sell mine and get an upgraded model, which wouldn't cost more than all the fuss to get a trade-in gun for a fee, which doesn't even seem likely now. It's messed up, but it's their mess-up. The accuracy was sub-par and that's all there is to it, otherwise it wouldn't be fixed.

But, until I sniff around myself, I'm not going to roll over on a bad product, either. From what I've come to learn, the gun business bends over backwards in most instances. Nobody wants bad press, now do they?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll hold off, did they ever fix the ammo issue?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe someone else will chime in.

I haven't given anything a fair chance yet. I have a Leupold VX III in 1.5x5 power and fixed parallax. I need to shoot it at distance and haven't yet. Too much parallax at my 50-yard bullet trap to assess anything. Haven't seen any of the new production ammo available but I still have some of the stuff I got from Fred. Just gotta get out there but it wouldn't be fun right now.


----------

